# YiHi SXMini MI Class Pod System - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (17/1/19)

Pre-orders are now open.




Secure yours now:
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/pre-order-yihi-sxmini-mi-class-pod-system

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver (17/1/19)

This looks very interesting @Sir Vape 
That blue one on your site is lovely!


----------



## Sir Vape (21/1/19)

Full black just added. Blue and Silver and Silver have sold out.




https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/pre-order-yihi-sxmini-mi-class-pod-system


----------



## Sir Vape (23/1/19)

Just an update on pre-order. Stock should be arriving Friday.


----------



## Sir Vape (24/1/19)

They have arrived 

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/now-in-stock-yihi-sxmini-mi-class-pod-system

Reactions: Like 2


----------

